# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjeagjeza  me  e  veshtire  ne  bote.

## indrit.drini

Na  ishte  nje  here  nje  mbret.Ai  ishte  i vjeter dhe  nuk  mund te  kontrollonte  tokat  e  tija  dhe keshtu ai e  ndan  token  e  tij  ne  10 pjese  dhe  ja  jep  10  princave.Mbreti  u  thote  atyre  qe  çdo  muaj  te  me  sillni  1 gram  argjent  ne  forme  kubika.Njeri  nga  princat  i  sillte  me  pak  0.9 gram  pasi  ne  mes  ai  e  linte  bosh. Bbreti  e  zbulon  dhe i  thote <shiko  ketu  jane  10  thaset  qe  me  keni  sjelle  ju,  njeri  nga  keta  eshte  i  yti, te  gjithe  thaset  jane   te   barabarte  me    kube,ketu  ke  nje  peshore  dhe  ti  do  te  me  gjesh  me  nje  peshim  se  cili  thes  peshon  me  pak>.  PAS  SHUME  MUNDIMESH  AI  E GJEN .      

SE  SI  E  GJEN  AI  KJO  JU  TAKON  JUVE QE  TA  GJENI

PO  SE  GJETET  PERGJIGJEN  DO JUA  TREGOJ  TE  DJELEN  ME  DATE  06-10-02. :macka e bardhe:

----------

aliababua (05-02-2015)

----------


## Orso

Today is 09/10/2002  
16.30 min



PnL ppl

----------

aliababua (05-02-2015)

----------


## KiKiRiKu

> Na  ishte  nje  here  nje  mbret.Ai  ishte  i vjeter dhe  nuk  mund te  kontrollonte  tokat  e  tija  dhe keshtu ai e  ndan  token  e  tij  ne  10 pjese  dhe  ja  jep  10  princave.Mbreti  u  thote  atyre  qe  çdo  muaj  te  me  sillni  1 gram  argjent  ne  forme  kubika.Njeri  nga  princat  i  sillte  me  pak  0.9 gram  pasi  ne  mes  ai  e  linte  bosh. Bbreti  e  zbulon  dhe i  thote <shiko  ketu  jane  10  thaset  qe  me  keni  sjelle  ju,  njeri  nga  keta  eshte  i  yti, te  gjithe  thaset  jane   te   barabarte  me    kube,ketu  ke  nje  peshore  dhe  ti  do  te  me  gjesh  me  nje  peshim  se  cili  thes  peshon  me  pak>.  PAS  SHUME  MUNDIMESH  AI  E GJEN .      
> 
> SE  SI  E  GJEN  AI  KJO  JU  TAKON  JUVE QE  TA  GJENI
> 
> PO  SE  GJETET  PERGJIGJEN  DO JUA  TREGOJ  TE  DJELEN  ME  DATE  06-10-02.


ne fakt pergjıgja nuk eshte shume e veshtıre. vetem duhet te mendohesh pak.
nese nga nga secılı thes aı heq nje numer te caktuar kubesh psh: nga thesı ı pare aı heq 1 kub dmth ngelen 9 kuba nga thesı ı dyte 2 nga ı tretı heq 3 ...nga ı nentı heq 9 dhe njerın thes nuk e prek fare. dmth nese nuk ka asnje mungese aı duhet te gjeje 35 gram. nese ı del 35 gram thesı ı fundıt eshte me mangesı. nese gejn 34 gram thesı ı nente eshte thesı me mungese. nese gjejne 33 eshte thesı ı tete e keshtu me rradhe. kjo eshte zgjıdhja. 

ja ku u zgjıdh dhe gjegjeza me e veshtıre ne bote.

----------

aliababua (05-02-2015)

----------


## Melser

na bonet lomsh per zotin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Melser

mir gjeagjezen qe se kuptova po pergjigjen e ktit kush ma shpiegon pak :P

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Ne dy gomone tokesore
hipim,zbresim, hipim prore ???

----------


## fegi

Kush mundete me dite qeta, jan dy gra ne spital dhe dyjat kan linde femije,njera qike tjetra djal,por femijete jukan perzi spedin cilese esht djali e ciles qika,por jo ma analiza me bo por sipase popullit.

----------


## Xingaro

> Kush mundete me dite qeta, jan dy gra ne spital dhe dyjat kan linde femije,njera qike tjetra djal,por femijete jukan perzi spedin cilese esht djali e ciles qika,por jo ma analiza me bo por sipase popullit.


A ka mundsi ti thuash anglisht kto gjegjezat se shqipen nuk ta marrim vesh ne ty...

----------


## ILMGAP

> A ka mundsi ti thuash anglisht kto gjegjezat se shqipen nuk ta marrim vesh ne ty...


Kush mund ta dij këtë, janë dy gra në një spital dhe të dyjat kanë lind nga një fëmijë, njëra vajzë ndërsa tjetra djalë, por fëmijët u janë përzier dhe nuk e din se cilës grua i takon djali dhe cilës grua vajza ... si mund ta gjeni se kujt i takojnë fëmijët por jo duke hyrë me analiza por me përgjigje popullore.

Shpresoj isha unë 1% më i qartë.

----------


## ismani

Zgjidhja eshte kjo
Nga thesi i pare ka marre nje kub,
nga thesi i dyte ka marrur dy kube,
nga i treti i ka marr tri kube ......
keshtu ka vazhduar deri te thesi i dhjete.....
Pas kesaj i ka marre thaset dhe i ka matur ne vage

Thesin i cili ka pasur me pak Argjent e ka gjetur ne baze te matjes se ketyre thaseve

psh : Nese pesha e thaseve ka dale me 0.5 gram me pak ateher ka qene thesi i Peste, apo
Nese pesha e thaseva ka dale me 0.7 gram me pak argjent ateher ka dale thesi i shtate.....

Shpresoj qe e keni kuptuar
Kaloni mire

----------


## fegi

[QUOTE=ILMGAP;2445034]Kush mund ta dij këtë, janë dy gra në një spital dhe të dyjat kanë lind nga një fëmijë, njëra vajzë ndërsa tjetra djalë, por fëmijët u janë përzier dhe nuk e din se cilës grua i takon djali dhe cilës grua vajza ... si mund ta gjeni se kujt i takojnë fëmijët por jo duke hyrë me analiza por me përgjigje popullore.

Zgjidhja: E kane mar qumshtin e dy grave dhe e  kan mate cili esht ma irende i takon Djali e cili esht ma ilete i takon qika.

----------


## Albela

asgje smora vesh un  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Valle si e quajne nje ishull te gjalle i cili noton pa nderprere neper ujerat polare ????

----------


## ermir-eri

gjeagjeze ishte apo roman i shekspirit ????????

----------


## ermir-eri

cila eshte gjeagjeza me e shkurter ne bote ???????????????

pergjigje...............

kaq ishte

----------


## arius

> gjeagjeze ishte apo roman i shekspirit ????????


Shekspiri nuk ka shkruajtur romane me sa di une...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## arius

[QUOTE=fegi;2445744]


> Kush mund ta dij këtë, janë dy gra në një spital dhe të dyjat kanë lind nga një fëmijë, njëra vajzë ndërsa tjetra djalë, por fëmijët u janë përzier dhe nuk e din se cilës grua i takon djali dhe cilës grua vajza ... si mund ta gjeni se kujt i takojnë fëmijët por jo duke hyrë me analiza por me përgjigje popullore.
> 
> Zgjidhja: E kane mar qumshtin e dy grave dhe e  kan mate cili esht ma irende i takon Djali e cili esht ma ilete i takon qika.


O vella prej Kosove, ti duhet ta kuptosh se shqipja qe te kuptohet nga te gjithe duhet te shkruhet ne letrare. 
Ndersa kur flitet mund te flasesh me dialekt ashtu sic bejme te gjithe.

P.S. Une nuk e kam problem t'i kuptoj ato qe shkruan ti pasi jam kuksian, por po verej qe shume ketu nuk ja kane haberin se par cfare po flet.

Respekte

----------


## Urim Doçi

20 nuse mbeshtjellur me nje leter

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> 20 nuse mbeshtjellur me nje leter


*Cigaret ne paket.

Eshte e bardhe perzihet me te zeze...
Kush eshte?*

----------


## aska_peja

Ma e gjeni ket ju lutem?


Si ka mund ti tregoj memeci qorit se i ka vdek nena

----------

